# Ready for walls



## HMF (Apr 30, 2014)

Rec room finally ready for walls (sheetrock):















View attachment 75778


----------



## Ray C (Apr 30, 2014)

What corners are the mill and lathe going?  -I presume the worktable goes in the center of the room...


Ray


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Apr 30, 2014)

Yep, what Ray said!


----------



## HMF (Apr 30, 2014)

I wish!

The TV goes in that wooden cabinet on the left after it gets some PS veneer on it.
XBox 360, Playstation and Wii in the three bays below.
A couch, some chairs, floor lamps, etc....

My tiny clock shop is where that luan plywood is on the back wall (makes the back for the built-in shelves in the clock shop). 
Next to that is my tiny metalshop. I'm expanding the shed outside for wood machines.


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 30, 2014)

Say if the ceiling gets rock, most folks hang it first. Then the walls help hold the edges of the ceiling. Just a thought. I like a drop ceiling, but I hate taping and mudding too.)


----------



## schor (Apr 30, 2014)

Move the Rec Room to the shed and use that space for your shop. Um, scratch that, with xboxes etc it sounds like you shouldn't even think that with a boss around the house.:bitingnails:

Is it code that you need to use bx for your wiring?


----------



## HMF (May 2, 2014)

Here come the walls....


----------



## HMF (May 2, 2014)

schor said:


> Move the Rec Room to the shed and use that space for your shop. Um, scratch that, with xboxes etc it sounds like you shouldn't even think that with a boss around the house.:bitingnails:
> 
> Is it code that you need to use bx for your wiring?




BX or MC is code in NYC.   I use MC because it has a separate green ground wire and it is easier to cut and run.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 2, 2014)

Good progress, Nelson. You papering or texturing the wall?


----------



## Marco Bernardini (May 2, 2014)

Ok, who will bribe Martha Stewart to affirm that *pale green walls with white stains are the ultimate chic*?
:roflmao:
Nice job, Stu. go on!


----------



## HMF (May 2, 2014)

@Tony my daughter wants to just paint it a color of her choice. The TV center will be veneered and stained.

@Marco the green is the green board and the white is the mud. It will be sanded and recoated today. We used 5/8" green board (moisture resistant) down the basement. A bit more costly.


----------



## Rbeckett (May 2, 2014)

Lookin great Nelson!!!!  Wont be too long before the rec room will be a regular family hangout for you the wife and the kids.  Just remember to install a door between the clock and metal shop into the rec room so you can get to them in a jiffy.  And don't forget smoke detectors and fire extinguishers if your access Ingress or Egress is limited.

Bob


----------



## HMF (May 2, 2014)

Rbeckett said:


> Lookin great Nelson!!!!  Wont be too long before the rec room will be a regular family hangout for you the wife and the kids.  Just remember to install a door between the clock and metal shop into the rec room so you can get to them in a jiffy.  And don't forget smoke detectors and fire extinguishers if your access Ingress or Egress is limited.
> 
> Bob



No door there, Bob...I don't want to be able to cut through too easily...LOL   :justdont:
You have to go through the tiny metal shop to even tinier the clock area...
When I was on other boards, I was fed up enough to sell my machines and make the whole thing a clock shop...
Now I have the SB heavy 10 in pieces, the VB #12 mill almost together and the Burke #4 mill in there.
Clock shop has a tiny Sherline for  pivot polishing...

I have an industrial sized extinguisher in the hallway, and plan to put a combined fire and carbon dioxide detector in the rec room.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (May 2, 2014)

Nels said:


> @Marco the green is the green board and the white is the mud. It will be sanded and recoated today. We used 5/8" green board (moisture resistant) down the basement. A bit more costly.



I know that green board: I used the same to restore my downstairs bathroom.
Here we mount them on "tin foil" rails and, while screwing it, I had the amazing experience of piercing the tip of a finger (and the nail above) with one of those pesky hyper-pointed screws while keeping the panel against the rail.
Red stains don't fit nicely with that green! :lmao:


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 2, 2014)

Wow exciting!  

Nice to have a nice new room to move into!  Hah hah


Bernie


----------



## Brain Coral (May 2, 2014)

Cheers Nelson,

Nice job on the wiring..... I like the fact that you left a loop of slack for any future repairs. Electricians around here leave nothing at all....

Best regards... 

Brian


----------



## HMF (Jun 29, 2014)

*Update*

I built the window for the air conditioner with two small panes for light. The floor was USA made lock together tiles.

I'm installing the base moldings today.


----------



## smallfly (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Update*



Nels said:


> I built the window for the air conditioner with two small panes for light. The floor was USA made lock together tiles.
> 
> I'm installing the base moldings today.



    the room looks really swell.  all the trim and molding takes a lot of time, and patience. now iam 

    trying to imagine the rebuilt van-norman 12  mill in the middle of the room . that's gonna 

    look  really  great.  re  steve  in  mt.


----------



## davidh (Jun 30, 2014)

for a lawyer you make a dam good wood butcher. . . . . . too nice to work in,


----------



## HMF (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: Ready for a ceiling*

I installed insulation in the ceiling, and strapped the ceiling joists with 2x4's to install sheetrock.
Have to contact the sheetrock guy now.

As soon as the room is completed, I can move on to my shop!  :rubbinghands:


----------

